# Quarantine Before and After



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

I've been off the Forum for a couple of years. Thought I would drop in and post a "reconnect" and update on Tux. He's now 4 years old and is a stellar little guy. We're out of quarantine in Florida, but I caught a photo of Tux waking up from a long snooze and snapped this photo. Thought I'd show a quarantine shot and an after.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Aaawww, Hi, Tux! We’ve missed you, little guy!!! <3


----------



## HoneyBunny (May 11, 2010)

Welcome back Tux!
What a cutie


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

Thanks Guys. I've missed keeping up with everyone. So glad to see so many of you loyalists still here.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Looking good, Tux!


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

Thanks. I think that one photo is the epitome of a bad hair day. LOL


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Aww, so glad to see him! I still have pictures from your grooming thread saved in my “grooming album” on my phone. For reference, not anything creepy


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

What a cutie!😍 Welcome back!


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

Oh I'm so glad to hear it was useful. Thank you! And I'm glad to be reconnected again.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

So happy to see you both again! Hope you will start posting more, especially photos! (Hi Tux! You're a gorgeous boy! Shama says, "Woof!")


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

AWE. So good to hear from you again! I told my husband that Shama would be a perfect girlfriend for Tux. He suggested we get Tux all spruced up and video him doing a twirl for Shama to maybe impress her. We're going to try that.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

She can be a tough nut, but I think that might just impress her!

I'm about to start a new thread inviting members to a virtual play date this weekend. Hope you will be able to join!


----------

